# Manzanita Roots in WNY



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

For anyone local: I went to the Fish Place in Tonawanda today and they had an assortment of amazing roots. I believe that it is manzanita (it looks/feels like the manzanita that I already have). They did get the wood from one of their aquarium suppliers and it is safe for use underwater (another reason I believe it to be manzanita). Anyway, here is a really bad cell phone pic of some of the pieces that they had for sale. The largest pieces are around 16" or so - perfect for terrariums!


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

P.S. I should probably mention that I bought the really big piece, second from the left, on the top shelf. Here is an equally bad cell phone pic of it.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

My MOST FAVORITE fish store to visit. Haven't been there in a while. Time for a "field trip"


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

How are the prices?


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

The pieces were $12 to $35, depending on size. The piece that I bought was the most expensive one ($35). I had looked at manzanita.com and I thought these pieces were in line (maybe even a little cheaper, especially since there was no shipping) but they were also smaller than what I saw on the website.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

A large aquarium store here in Maryland just got some of the same stuff in last week,and they are calling it spider wood.I thought it to be manzanita roots.I have never heard of spider wood! I have used manzanita branches in the past for chameleons,does this stuff hold up in a damp/humid environment?


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Manzanita does hold up in wet/humid conditions (hence they are selling it for aquariums). My aquarium store said that their supplier of aquarium plants just started carrying these. Hopefully they continue to do so - some of the pieces are amazing!


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like I'll be making a trip in this blizzard today, haha


----------

